# supernatural v.s. advance nutrients



## blazed2k (Dec 10, 2008)

so i've been using supernatural for some time now and been wanting to give AN a try since i've been reading so many good things about it. so has anyone done a side to side comparison? also for whose familiar with AN, what's do you recommend out of all their products? i was looking to get sensi gro and bloom A&B, voodoo, overdrive, carbo load, and big bud. please feel free to say whatever about both products!! thanks...


----------



## oh really??? (Dec 10, 2008)

man i'm in the same boat. here is some info i have found. http://www.discountadvancednutrients.com/timelineaio.html


A. N. has so many things for herb it's staggering. so i'll be interested in seeing what people say. . . .look at this guys timeline and then browse the site. 

i think this site might be cheaper though. http://www.wormsway.com/default.asp

. . . so you need a base nutrient for your veg and flower as well as a micro nutrient supply. then you need a supplement for molasses which stimulates beneficial micro organisms to help with the delivery. i use molasses but i want to switch to a carboload type of product that has molasses as well as other sugar and starches. then you need a vitamin type of supplement to replace the "superthrive" type. this will help with cell division and plant tissue as well as stress and disease resistance. 

. . .so you have your base nutrients NPK for flower and veg, as well as micros. then vitamins for immune system help, then an organic supplement ( i think you could skip this one) i think. . .then last but not least you need the last item which is a bud stimulator for the last weeks to pack on density and size. i think thats it. i found a site for AN that helps you figure it out as well http://www.advancednutrients.com/nutcalc3public/nutrient_calculator.html 

. . .i'll be in touch.


----------



## blazed2k (Dec 10, 2008)

so what are you using now bro? yea i hope someone can explain everything to us. i can't really find anything anywhere about the pros and cons on both products. thanks for the links bro...


----------



## omnombudsman (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey,

I just came across some supernatural nutes but don't know that much about them. What has your experience been like?


----------



## blazed2k (Dec 10, 2008)

i've been using it for about a good 4 years now and had a lot of good result with it. it's very easy to use since it's a 1 part mix. they're not too expensive compare to advance nutrients. the only reason i want to try AN is to see if there's a lot bigger yield.


----------



## oh really??? (Dec 11, 2008)

okay so i called worm's way and asked a few questions. and after all the reading and talking i went with fox farm liquid trio pack. http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=FNT405

. . . there are so many to chose from but this one seems to be the most consistent. you have three: grow and bloom and a flowering/finishing stimulant for the last weeks. All of these have micro nutrients as well as organic compounds.

. . .added to this is a vitamin/hormone/amino acid supplement-super thrive 
and an organic supplement- black strap un-sulphered molasses. 

now there are beneficial fungus/micro organism you can buy to help the roots job one is Mycorrhiza they also add to help breahdown your soil but there are a slew of other additives to put in your soil to help the roots.. The molasses also help feed the micro organisms. 

.. . .but anywho you could keep adding more and more stuff to your mix like DAN's timeline http://www.discountadvancednutrients.com/timelineaio.html . or you can stick with the basics. it's up to you. i think you can grow freat herb without the excess, unless you are in a competition. 

. . .it's like going to the gym and lifting weights. i could take all the supplements advertised and sold to me and get great results (at a cost). or i could see which supplements were a necessity and try to perfect that first. i'm sure you could try for many a crop with the basic nutes and still not hit a plateau. it's not all about the nutes. we all know the factors, other than nutes, to grow herb. you gotta fine tune it and make it fit the plant like a key to lock. . . 

. . .whoa that was a bit of typing ok peace out.


----------



## jpalms27 (Dec 12, 2008)

dude i use advanced check out my journal and see the growth in a week i got... 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/136824-violator-kush-durban-posion.html


----------



## dannyking (Dec 12, 2008)

I use advanced and love em, Your list of products would do you justice alright, just get your base nutes and go from there.


----------



## hectorius (Dec 12, 2008)

for vegging i would use their 2 part grow with fulvic acid, scorpion juice and tarantula. For bloom i would use conneuseur a and b with big bud and carbo load and fulvic acid as well with wett betty for foliar spraying with iguana bloom organic juice bingo bango


----------



## hectorius (Dec 12, 2008)

supernatural has a bloom enhancer professional use only that pretty fucking good i would say maybe a bit better then big bud its a 10 55 33 or something like that its purple in color its fucking awesome


----------



## blazed2k (Dec 12, 2008)

yea it's called superboost it's works really well.. how long have you used AN for hector? and is it really worth the money? i'm really looking to improve my yield.


----------



## hectorius (Dec 12, 2008)

its the best ive used second i would say supernatural ive had 1.75 with super natural and dutch master mixed together per light and 2.2 with advanced connaseur and sensi pro pre made packages, advanced is about 50 percent more money but thats not that big of a deal when you consider the outcome.


----------



## blazed2k (Dec 13, 2008)

what style are you growing hector? i'm doing dwc with 5gallon buckets. how many plants do you have under 1000w?


----------



## oh really??? (Dec 13, 2008)

also get super plant tonic from http://stores.ebay.com/Blue-Mountain-Organics . they only sell on ebay. 

. . .if you really research the market for the additives and supplements for herb you will see that the grow, flower, and SP tonic have most of what you want in your efforts to help your plant. 

i have already bought the FF liquid trio so i will wait to try BM organics grow and bloom. but i think the SP tonic should go right in there with superthrive FF soil and the FF trio.


. . . .in fact i am going to start a new thread about what should go into your plant. the ingredients. bat guano, worm castings, sea kelp, fungi . . .etc. . . i'll try to link it.


----------



## hectorius (Dec 14, 2008)

9 5 gallon plants with 1000 w down the middle of them with round hood a foot up from light. Depends ive been getting really good yields with a few ways actually, i think its thanks to advanced.


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 15, 2008)

id say the only things worht the money from AN is the big bud powder and overdrive.. the other stuff is pretty comparable to other nutes, the only diff is that they make you pay more for individual stuff whereas most other nute companies have all of those elements combined..

if you are an advanced grower and know exactly what your plants are using and need more of, then i could justify using all of their shit cuz then you can make a custom schedule for your specific strain however if you are still learning use a basic nute base and just add big bud and overdrive.. even so i feel it is still just gimmicky stuff.. go with what is easiest and best cuz you can spend 1000 dollars on nutes but if you cant use em right then you are not going to get what you would of off of a basic nute regimine that you understand..

FLo


----------



## hectorius (Dec 16, 2008)

you obviously havent tried connaseur or the sensi pro pre made mixes, but they run 600 a cycle plus the 4rth week is 150, the packages premix into a 100 liter tank and they come in light medium and heavy feeding regime. Connaseur is basicaly the liquid form of the sensi pro powder pre mixes at half the cost. Ive used gh, dutchmaster, canna, supernatural, cns17 by botanicare i think ,eco bloom, hydro fuel from australia,fox farm,earth juice, and probably some more i cant remember and the 3 best are dutchmaster,supernatural,advanced. For real.


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 16, 2008)

connoisseur is nothing but all their crap mixed together and priced super high.. its a ponzi scheme man... only way to the top is to spend the most money which is wrong wrong wrong.. i have also used different nutes, and have a lot of friends who are biiig into growing, and they all agree that it is a crock of sheeet... i mean hell advanced will even say their three part blend is basically a copy of gh.. or gh inspired should i say.. nasa uses gh that should tell you something.. advanced is just a company that markets to stoners and says oh our nutes are only used on cannabis so is therefore the best..

newsflash.. all plants grow with different ratios of npk... advanced didnt stumble on some new magical element to make plants thrive... i guarantee you that if you did a side by side with all the major nute companys full regimines, there would be very little difference between the big players in the game. 

and i will go even further and venture to say that 90 percent of growers dont have the knowledge or skills to even bring out the most in basic nutes much less the "advanced" nutrients


----------



## hectorius (Dec 16, 2008)

why do i get 2.2 ps per light if connaseur is shit? and only 1.2 1.3 with gh or fox farm or cns17 or dutchmaster? supernatural comes close at 1.75 .Im dialed in with it and if ud like ill do a pepsi challenge test well go plants to plants pics to pics. I donno why people post advise if they havent tried it out themselves. Connaseur doesnt have all of their shit mixed together its missing fulvic acid, big bud, scorpion juice and tarantula to name a few the sensi pro pre mix powder comes with absolutely everything thats why the 8 week cycle is 1000 dollars based on a 100 liter water tank feeding 3 times a week.


----------



## blazed2k (Dec 16, 2008)

didn't mean to start an argument but it's helping me. lol hey hector, you get 2.2lbs per 1000w? god damn man, what strain are you growing and what the hell are you doing to get that much? please learn me how brother!!! how long do you veg and how big? do you top it and how many times? how much do you prune your plants? do you pretty much end up with top colas only? you use co2? do you use a light mover to cover all your plants? sorry i'm trying to figure out wth you're doing that i'm not besides AN which i'll be using soon. please tell me your secret besides connoisseur? lol can you post some pics too bro? thanks man.. 
if i have to do this to know the secret i'll do it hahahah.kiss-ass


----------



## jpalms27 (Dec 16, 2008)

advanced nutrients are amazing!

stellar growth and awesome yields


----------



## FLoJo (Dec 16, 2008)

hectorius said:


> why do i get 2.2 ps per light if connaseur is shit? and only 1.2 1.3 with gh or fox farm or cns17 or dutchmaster? supernatural comes close at 1.75 .Im dialed in with it and if ud like ill do a pepsi challenge test well go plants to plants pics to pics. I donno why people post advise if they havent tried it out themselves. Connaseur doesnt have all of their shit mixed together its missing fulvic acid, big bud, scorpion juice and tarantula to name a few the sensi pro pre mix powder comes with absolutely everything thats why the 8 week cycle is 1000 dollars based on a 100 liter water tank feeding 3 times a week.


pretty sure i just told you that i have used their products, and have lots of people who have used their full line. i have read tons and tons of info on them, their products, and results from people that use it. and you obviously watch too much you tube because i GUARANTEE that you will not double your yields over gh or any others with advanced... that is just bogus man.
and ya you are right the sensi pro mix is what i was talkin about but connoisseur is more or less the same thing, just gives a little more customization with additives. and ill go out on a limb and call bullshit that you pull those kinda numbers or have a setup that produces like that simply because of the fact that different nute companies DO NOT MAKE THAT MUCH DIFFERENCE.. dont you think if one nute company had miracle nutes that would easily double your yield, that there would be NO OTHER COMPANIES?? that would mean everyone that used it would preach its praises, it would have no criticizm whatsoever, and would put everything out of buisness overnight. hydro stores would have side by side demonstrations on plants and mark that shit up HUGE..

so dont get on here and tell me that im giving advice about shit i dont know, i dont give any advice unless i know what i am talking about so put your money where your mouth is and post some pics.


----------



## headbandrocker (Dec 16, 2008)

interesting,pullin my chair up


----------



## oh really??? (Dec 17, 2008)

so if anyone is interested here is a link to the ingredients used for bettering your herb. 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/140937-what-do-you-think-should.html 

maybe it will help someone.


----------

